# smoking after sex



## got smoke (Dec 14, 2007)

my brother onced asked me if i smoked after sex i told him i dont know i never checked.


----------



## bbq bubba (Dec 14, 2007)




----------



## richtee (Dec 15, 2007)

Steve Martin? Or was that "do you mind if I smoke?" "No, do you mind if I fart?"


----------

